# New Picts Of My Guys!



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

well i just got a new plant and a new female convict so i though i would take some picts of the tank and my fish.

my setup









my setup from a different angle









did someone say another angle









most of my guys









some more









more and more









I'm ready for my closup 4 of my 6









well thanks for taking a look i always love reading feedback so post it up!









Croz


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

- Do you have a fish in that sump on the bottom?


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

not a sump just a big rubbermade container with a big fish in it. its gonna be a big ass feeder but my reds are not big enough yet. well i am sure they could kill it but i want them to totaly distroy it







.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Nice set up Croz!!! Like the plants!!


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

Yes nice set up, I like the plants also, oh ya thats right because they are my plants !!!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

very cool set up. your reds are sweet looking.









Joe


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

whats that nick ? your plants ? i think they are mine MUAHAHAHAHA and your SKULL i am one sneaky fella. somehow i go to your house and always come back with something else to go in my tank. thanks for the complements guys.


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

My tank is still better! well my old tank I should say!
Someday soon I will have my 500 gallon


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

yes as will i. we will be the kings of huge ass tanks. well at least around here. KINGS AMONG FISH


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Cool fish. Nice colors. And damb those plants look good. I can't keep plants long.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Very nice, I like your setup.


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

Yes and I am taking those plants back when I get another tank you little bugger!!!!!!


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

nice set up.............


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

never nick NEVER. hahahaha . thanks i love my tank i just wish i had about 30x the size and 40x the fish. hahaha but i can only see that when i wake up drooling.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

yes those are wicked pics nice little reds and unreal plants wow i also can't keep plants long







i can't even keep plastic plants they shred them up aswell


----------



## THEONE (Mar 21, 2003)

very nice setup


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Nice looking Reds and setup. Ur reds look about the same size as my 3 smaller Reds.


----------



## Amazon (Apr 15, 2003)

how big is the tank? and no background?


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

its a 108g and no i havn't got arounbd to getting a background for it. doesn't bother me that much.


----------



## Kyle (Mar 19, 2003)

nice setup, I like the plants and convicts with your reds


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

thanks. they have been getting along somewhat well there is a jag in there somewhere but ever since he got a bit taken out of his back he hides a lot.


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

I will be taking those plants back when I get a new tank you little bugger, I lent them to you!!!!!!!!!!!!! well some of them , some i gave to you


----------



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

Very nice setup!!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

(ActivePulse) said:


> I will be taking those plants back when I get a new tank you little bugger, I lent them to you!!!!!!!!!!!!! well some of them , some i gave to you


 What an indian giver!!!


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

lol


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

lol he will never get them back MUAHAHAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Very nice looking reds. Tank looks healthy...but....blue gravel? pleeeaaase.....


----------



## CKY (Apr 14, 2003)

I think that the natural looking gravel looks best but I have to say, that blue and black does look cool. Still I would go with an all black or natural gravel. But that's just me. Do what you want to do.


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

yea i like it but i also like these colors makes the tank more lively i think. but thats just me. i like all the plants though i might turn my 33g into a planted tank so when my plants get distroyed i can replace them. thanks for all your responses guys.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

nice


----------

